# Call of Duty 4 Install Error 1305



## dmall12 (Jun 28, 2012)

I have tried multiple times to download Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare to my pc with no luck. I am running Windows 7 Home Premium with all the required specs in order to play, but as I try to download, the loading bar does not move and it says C:\...\Mods\ModWarefare\7za.exe

After waiting a while, a screen pops up that says:

Error 1305.Error reading from file
F:\Setup\Data\Mods\ModWarefare\7za.exe
Verify that the file exists and that you can access it.

I hope someone can help me! Best of luck!
-dmall12


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Moving thread to Gaming Forum. What is the F: drive? is it your CD/DVD rom drive? A *1305 *error usually means that there is a communication issue between the Hard drive and the CD drive, or the CD media is dirty or bad. Where are you downloading this from? Have you burned the installation files to a CD?


----------



## dmall12 (Jun 28, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> Moving thread to Gaming Forum. What is the F: drive? is it your CD/DVD rom drive? A *1305 *error usually means that there is a communication issue between the Hard drive and the CD drive, or the CD media is dirty or bad. Where are you downloading this from? Have you burned the installation files to a CD?


Well the CD doesn't seem too scratched or dirty, I might give it one more cleaning. I put the CD in and a page comes up with options like:

Install
Extras 
Help
Support

or something like that. Given that's my only option, I hit install. Is makes me download DirectX I think. Then I put in my key code, hit next, agree to terms or something, then I think it just starts the download.

I don't know how to burn the installation files to a CD. I'm not great with computers yet...

I hope this helps, I just really want to play my game!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It could mean that the CD drive is not able to read the disc. it could be a failing laser. You might need to change out the CD drive.


----------



## dmall12 (Jun 28, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> It could mean that the CD drive is not able to read the disc. it could be a failing laser. You might need to change out the CD drive.


I hope that's not the case, considering this laptop is almost brand new. This is the first disk I've ever put in the drive.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

try another disc


----------



## dmall12 (Jun 28, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> try another disc


Sure thing! Thanks for all your help.

-dmall12


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Put the disc in, navigate to Computer, find the disc, right click > hit Open and run install.exe / setup.exe.


----------

